# La Aurora 1495 Robusto Cigar Review - Solid smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A smooth tasting medium bodied smoke. There is nothing here to not like, the cigar burns well and is full flavored with a clean tobacco taste. Hint...

Read the full review here: La Aurora 1495 Robusto Cigar Review - Solid smoke


----------

